# Trying



## Sonata (Dec 12, 2015)

Too much to think about
too much to write about
too much in my brain
and it drives me insane

I know what to write about
but it just will not come
just odd words and sentences
although maybe some

Make a small bit of sense
but the  grammar is wrong
as is the tense and...

... it's also too long

I should be writing 
not only for me
it should be for all
who would like to see

Some humour or maybe
something so clever
but somehow from me
the latter is never


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2015)

had to smile - we can all relate to the frustration of finding it hard to put the ideas down.
 - the 90% of persperation beyond the inspiration.

ironically, put across very well, especially the emotional drain the writing process can sometimes take.

enjoyed - but in a sympathetic way
Ned


----------



## Gumby (Dec 12, 2015)

Sonata, you are really improving your poetry chops! I mean that sincerely. You've got a rhyme scheme throughout this and it doesn't feel like forced rhyme, so well done there. I like the humor, too. We do have to laugh at ourselves, yes? Poetry can be so heavy and a little chuckle in the process is nice.

 Like ned said, who can't relate to this one? Good job, dear.


----------



## Sonata (Dec 12, 2015)

@Gumby - rhyme and meter are the least of my problems - it is actually getting the words down that is the problem.  I know that I have said before that I did not study English [I was "into" the sciences"] therefore I do not have the clever words that others do, hence my poetry is as it is - little insights into my rather boring life.  

At least I hope they are.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 12, 2015)

Sonata...Gumby is right, and I mentioned it before, in my comments on your last poem.. you ARE improving! [like it or not, you are becoming a poet..lol..] Keep on writing, because if you stop.. well.. there is no chance of honing your skills.. I enjoy these poems, they are like a friendly chat with you... Thank you!


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 12, 2015)

I love this.

It's perfect.


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 13, 2015)

Yep, I know the feeling! :geek:


----------



## escorial (Dec 13, 2015)

bob's along well....right to the end


----------



## Sonata (Dec 13, 2015)

Funny with pictures
that's what I've got
but clever with words
I'm afraid I have not


But I do try - I really do.  I just do not have the words to write "proper" poetry.  I just hope that people enjoy my feeble attempts.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 15, 2015)

This has perfect cadence and rhyme. Makes a clever, artistic, statement about poets. This reminds me of my own frustrations.The intrinsic humor makes this poem outstanding. This is an insightful poem Sonata, that gives all poets the 'poetic justice' they deserve.


----------



## TL Murphy (Dec 19, 2015)

Write for yourself, Sonata.  Don't write for anyone else.


----------



## audrey (Dec 20, 2015)

I find writer's block--if that is what this is for you--difficult to write about from a concrete standpoint--somehow, when I can latch onto a metaphor and use that instead, it helps me explore the subject in an easier and maybe, more complete way--this isn't a remark about this piece in general I guess--more a comment for you to explore this and other difficult concepts using metaphor --see if it works for you--

best,

A


----------



## Sonata (Dec 21, 2015)

TL Murphy said:


> Write for yourself, Sonata.  Don't write for anyone else.



I do write for myself, but why did I join a forum for writers if only to keep whatever I write to myself?  

I write a lot, keeping an online daily diary [they send me an email each day to remind me] although I only started that to keep a note of anything and everything that might have triggered my epi girl - but I have always written about "things" as and when the mood takes me.

But I am not a poet.  I am not a writer.  I am a scribbler although I had to be 100% accurate about my epi dog.

Any "poems" that I post - and I still cannot accept them as anything more than doggerel - are not planned.  They just seem to appear as I type.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't keep your writing to yourself Sonata. I think Tim meant that we should write to please ourselves. Write what you know and feel. If I write with the idea that I might post it, then it goes bad. I have to write for myself only and then it comes out better. I look forward to reading more of your work.


----------



## TL Murphy (Dec 26, 2015)

Sonata, I didn't mean that you should not share your poetry with others.  You should share it.  I mean that when you write you must own the poem completely. You are a poet. It's all in there . You just have to unravel it.  Cut, cut , cut  and cut some more.


----------



## Sonata (Dec 26, 2015)

Robbie said:


> Don't keep your writing to yourself Sonata. I think Tim meant that we should write to please ourselves. Write what you know and feel. If I write with the idea that I might post it, then it goes bad. I have to write for myself only and then it comes out better. I look forward to reading more of your work.





TL Murphy said:


> Sonata, I didn't mean that you should not share your poetry with others.  You should share it.  I mean that when you write you must own the poem completely. You are a poet. It's all in there . You just have to unravel it.  Cut, cut , cut  and cut some more.



Strange - I had just seen my two "remember to fill in your diary" emails [I duplicate them in case one goes off line], filled them in - not much to say since I lost my epileptic girl but I still note down possibly important things just in case...  and then found myself here with another poem appearing.

Well, maybe it is a poem, maybe it is not.


----------



## Josh Colon (Dec 26, 2015)

Sonata >   But I do try - I really do.  I just do not have the words to write "proper" poetry.  I just hope that people enjoy my feeble attempts.


Sir Sonata,
For someone 'without the words' . . . you are doing a nice job.
I agree with those who say we are enjoying your 'feeble attempts'.   Keep at it.
Josh.


----------



## Josh Colon (Dec 26, 2015)

P.S.  Doggerel is another poetic art form.
Sometimes I think I enjoy doggerel even more than 'real poetry'.
Josh.


----------



## Sonata (Dec 26, 2015)

Josh Colon said:


> P.S.  Doggerel is another poetic art form.
> Sometimes I think I enjoy doggerel even more than 'real poetry'.
> Josh.



I wrote this in May 2010 I think - possibly posted it when I joined WF but I do not remember.  I just knew I had it in my file although I think I had altered it since originally writing it.

 ~ ~ ~

I can write doggerel
time and again
because of the wiring
that is in my brain

Sometimes I forget
the words that I want
I try and I try but
I really just can't


So I sit here and think
of the things I would say
if only my brain
would just wait and stay

Until I have sorted
what it should be 
posted for people
to read and to see

And maybe to know
just how hard it can be
to say what I want
that is inside of me

But the words just
escape me and I get so cross
for I cannot say
what I want to because 

The words have 
escaped me
again and again
and I sit here and wonder
are they in my brain?

Those words that I know
are somewhere in my head
but how do I say them
and so here instead

Is a doggerel verse 
which says nothing
at all

Except that my marbles
Continue
To 
Fall


----------

